
Plonat Atek – Close Up on the Scope [video] - geocar
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SIQAk9_nc-s
======
TeMPOraL
TL;DW for those who don't want or can't watch the video:

It's a demo of a game called Plonat Atek, which is a radial-coordinates
version of Breakout / Arkanoid. The special thing about it is that the game
itself _only produces audio_ , which is meant to be visualized on an
_oscilloscope_ (in the X-Y mode, as far as I can tell).

The game itself was written in Pure Data, a _visual programming language_ for
audio processing.

Plonat Atek was submitted for Ludum Dare 38. Here's the description:
[https://ldjam.com/events/ludum-
dare/38/$22417](https://ldjam.com/events/ludum-dare/38/$22417).

itch.io has downloads & all: [https://s-ol.itch.io/plonat-
atek](https://s-ol.itch.io/plonat-atek)

(presumably either of the two would be a better link than the video)

